# Even More 3D Ethafoam Targets



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

Here are the last of them I am going to post. We make the honey pot a -10 shot.
Nobby


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

Just awesome!


----------



## Texoma (Jul 1, 2006)

Dang those are some nice targets.:thumbs_up


----------



## bill2455 (Apr 30, 2007)

*nice*

nice work, very nice


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*Targets*

Thanks Guys


----------



## ohbuckhunter (Sep 18, 2008)

do u sell them if so how much. how well do they hold up when shooting


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*Targets*

I mentioned how log they last on another thread. Years
Thanks
Nobby


----------



## wisetech (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey are you going to use them in Nanaimo "St Pattricks Day" shoot ? Make the "10" ring bigger so Ron can hit it.LOL


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*Target*

I moved the 10 ring on the moose and made it bigger as well. Yes maybe Ron will hit it.
Nobby


----------



## horns247365 (Dec 30, 2006)

How long does it take to make. How much does it cost. What is the process. Very nice by the way. How do the arrows pull out.:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Again , nice work


----------



## ohbuckhunter (Sep 18, 2008)

ok do u want to sell any


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*Targets*

These targets are far more easy to pull than regular MaK or Rih. targets. They are super durable and close once they are shot. I only make these animals for our club to use on our tourny circuit but use the same type of material for my target I practice with each day, in square block form.


----------



## joe bridge (Nov 9, 2007)

could you post a pic of them after being shot, just wanna see how much they penetrate

looks great by the way


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*Foam*

The foam comes from a wholesale place near my home in Western Canada, however, it is produced in the States. You can contact your nearest Industrial Plastic Shop or Google ZOTEFOAM and there are some companies that you may be able to buy from near you. It costs me approx. $130 a sheet on average for a 4’x 9’x 2”sheet. I buy 2.2 lb. black and white for the main body parts and 4.4 lb. white for the kill zone centers. The foam all comes two inch thick so you have to create templates for the different body parts and melt them together with a very hot heat gun. It does not take much to adhere them together and once they are stuck, they don’t come apart. Glue does not work well. I have tried many types. Heat is the only way to go. You can sculpt with smaller pieces as well. 
Paint has always been an issue. I have tried spray to roll on acrylic and enamel and I think it is the nature of the beast not to stick well. If you leave the foam open the paint will sink into the pores more to give you a longer lasting look. It is inevitable that they have to be painted again. If you happen to find a paint that sticks well, please let me know.

Hope this helps and good luck.

Nobby


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

The minus 10 on the honey pot can be a pain in the arse if you are a little out on yardage!
I can tell you guy's that these targets are real easy to carry in and out of the course as they are quite light.


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks Mate
I forgot to mention that they are super light. The moose itself, as large as it is, one person can carry the whole thing by themselves.


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter (May 16, 2008)

these targets are awsome!!!

howm may sheets of the foam does it take to make the whitetail from the first post? at $110 a sheet it'd be less expencive to just buy one.....

great targets :thumbs_up


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*costs*

Hi There
The moose took 1 ½ pieces of soft 2.2lb. white foam and 1 ½ pieces of soft 2.2lb black foam and 1 piece @2’x9’x 2” of hard 4.4lb white foam. A total of about 4 sheets of foam. This moose though is almost full size. The legs are missing, as they are not needed of course, because you can hide them with branches. There is approx. 8 layers of 2” foam. They are a little over 2” thick, mind you, so the total thickness in this case is probably close to 17”. You don’t have to go this thick but I did as I want this thing to last years for our club. There are 4 layers of hard foam strategically placed in the kill zone area. Have a look at the kill zone of the moose I posted. It has been shot hundreds of times. There is absolutely no chance of a pass through. I do not make these animals with all hard foam because 1. It is too expensive and 2. I like the black on the outside of all the animals. 
Canadian cost for the moose is approx. $500-$550, a lot cheaper then the commercial animals in Canadian prices especially for an animal the size or the moose. A deer is way less to produce unless you buy the cheaper brand of 3D animal, which will definitely not last as long. Hope this helps.
Nobby


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*targets*

One other thing is, if the centers do need to be changed, it is very easy to do and you just use the scraps left over. Does not take much time to refurbish and make like brand new again. The scraps also can be used for bow birds. Great for traditional shooters but would recommend only hard foam for the compounds.
Nobby


----------



## ClearProp (Aug 22, 2008)

Nobby said:


> These targets are far more easy to pull than regular MaK or Rih. targets. They are super durable and close once they are shot. I only make these animals for our club to use on our tourny circuit but use the same type of material for my target I practice with each day, in square block form.


I have been working my way threw a rih 18-1 octogonical block target, how does the block target you made hold up along side the rih 18-1 target. Pardon me if you haven't used an 18-1, I am just interested if you happen to have.


SUPER JOB. Quite the artist


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*18-1*

I have shot the 18-1 target from RH and I think it is an awesome target except it may be a bit small for some applications ie. inexperienced shooters at a distance. My targets are only used in 3D shoots as they do take a while to produce to this detail but they hold up for years in this case and the arrows are so easy to pull. Very easy to repair as well and make new again. You can make twice the size of block as the 18-1 for about the same price and the longevity is awesome. 18-1 are a great product and you have one keep shooting it.

Thanks for the coments
Nobby


----------



## yooper1 (Apr 9, 2009)

you obviously do a GREAT job as my 2yr old son seen the pic on here and said,"why is that bear outside?" NOW THAT IS GREAT RECOGNITION!! :shade:


----------



## 30yards (Jun 23, 2009)

*Repair process*



Nobby said:


> One other thing is, if the centers do need to be changed, it is very easy to do and you just use the scraps left over. Does not take much time to refurbish and make like brand new again. The scraps also can be used for bow birds. Great for traditional shooters but would recommend only hard foam for the compounds.
> Nobby


So as not to ask a duplicate question, I've read all of the post on your tagets (they are works of art) and didn't see anything specific about the repair process. If repairs are needed, do you cut-out the vital area and put the scraps back in by using the heat gun to melt them into place?

Also, how do you sandwich the foam pieces together, by heating both and then clamping them together until they cool?

Thank you for your reply

:dog1:


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Very Creative work you have done, Very nice sculpting skills! What did you use to do the sculpting and shaping? Thanks for all the info supplied in all the threads.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Nice targets!


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

30yards said:


> So as not to ask a duplicate question, I've read all of the post on your tagets (they are works of art) and didn't see anything specific about the repair process. If repairs are needed, do you cut-out the vital area and put the scraps back in by using the heat gun to melt them into place?
> 
> Also, how do you sandwich the foam pieces together, by heating both and then clamping them together until they cool?
> 
> ...


Ditto here... I am really interested now!:secret:


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

Nobby said:


> .
> Paint has always been an issue. I have tried spray to roll on acrylic and enamel and I think it is the nature of the beast not to stick well. If you leave the foam open the paint will sink into the pores more to give you a longer lasting look. It is inevitable that they have to be painted again. If you happen to find a paint that sticks well, please let me know.


You indicated that the paint doesnt stick well but your deer, wolf, and fox targets look great....what paint did you use and how well has it held up???


----------



## KTurmel (Dec 29, 2008)

yooper1 said:


> you obviously do a GREAT job as my 2yr old son seen the pic on here and said,"why is that bear outside?" NOW THAT IS GREAT RECOGNITION!! :shade:


lol, you have not yet told your son that bears are wild, and they belong outside???

-so are these targets home made or i have to buy them?


----------



## tarleet (Aug 11, 2009)

damn nice!


----------



## Ramsjet49 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Targets*

Which one of the foams do you use to make a regular target from? And will this foam hold up if you shoot bradheads?


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*foam*

If you look up all the other posts I have made regarding these targets, you will see where I have used different densities. I made a block with 2.2lb foam and wrapped it on four sides with 4lb. Broadheads will not tear up the 4lb like it tears up the 2lb. 2lb sides are great for field points though.
Nobby


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

Excellent info!


----------



## mbw (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## Juan_ID (Sep 28, 2011)

Anybody else try making targets out of polyethylene foam after reading Nobby's posts 3d or just blocks even?? I know I want to try this real bad! I think I found the foam needed now just to order some and try it out... Thought about buying a mass produced 3d target and then just buying a sheet of the polyethylene foam to use as replacement vitals... Anyone try that??


----------



## timberjak (Jan 22, 2010)

sub'd


----------



## Captain Anvil (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow, thanks for posting this. I'm thinking about building a few targets pretty soon and this gave me a few ideas.


----------



## Sleipnir (Dec 22, 2011)

Can you do like a "how to" thread sometime? I'd love to make something to shoot at


----------



## hoytbaxter (Sep 15, 2010)

Tagged


----------



## Mrcnwlvrn (Feb 24, 2014)

Sleipnir said:


> Can you do like a "how to" thread sometime? I'd love to make something to shoot at


Ditto^^^^^ also very nice targets


----------

